# First-Aid/CPR/AED/Emergency O2 Administration For Both Divers and Non-Divers



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching a NAUI First-Aid/CPR/AED/Emergency O2 Administration course on May 22 and 23 at 6:00pm. This course is a Coast Guard recognized/approved course that willcover the aformentioned topics as well as responding todiving related injuries and illnesses.We will be covering CPR, AED, and Emergency Oxygen Administration on May 22. We will be covering First-Aid on May 23. This course is a prerequisite for Rescue Diver certification, and for Divemaster Certification, but is truly something that every diver should know. If you are interested in only taking one of the four sections of this course, that can be arranged. If you are interested in participating in this class give me a call at 455-7702.

Rich


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Good stuff here folks.

This is something that can save lives + looks good on a resume!...in any field.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

when ya gonna teach the drinking portion of diving? jk.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds like good stuff how much is the course.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The cost of the course is $150 for the entire course including books. If you just need one section (CPR, First-Aid, or O2) then the cost of that section is $65.00. After completing the course you will recieve a card that is good for up to 2 years.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *flynurse (5/16/2008)*when ya gonna teach the drinking portion of diving? jk.


We practiced those skills last night since the beach dive was blown out. But, I don't think anyone in our group honed their skills enough to qualify for the certification card... we'll have to have another training session soon.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Definately...more prcatice is needed Felix!

Good seein ya man!


----------

